# State Police Remembers - Trooper George L. Hanna



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I remember that from when I was a kid. It happened not to far from my grandfathers house. RIP Warrior Hanna.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RIP


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Rest In Peace Trooper Hanna.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP Trooper Hanna


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Hanna


----------



## Courtney820 (Nov 21, 2014)

George L Hanna was my great uncle, never had the chance to meet him because I was born 4 years after he passed, but RIP Uncle George, greatful for all you did.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP Trooper Hanna


----------

